# High mileage oil



## Farmerboy (Sep 2, 2012)

The high mileage tag is only a sales gimmick. Just continue to use high quality synthetic oil.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

AMSOIL Products for the 2016+ Gen2 Cruze


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Yeah don't waste your money. If you changed your oil regularely and used a good quality oil like royal purple, nothing additional will ever be needed.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

High miles is for high miles.

78 isn't high miles.


----------

